# Rutenständer Marke Eigenbau



## Tobi92 (11. November 2014)

Hey Boardies 

Mein Verein veranstaltet jedes Jahr ein Fischerzeltlager am Main-Donau-Kanal, in dem auch Waller ihre Runden drehen. 
Dieses Jahr hab ich mich relativ spontan (ohne wirklicher Vorbereitung) dazu entschieden auf Waller zu angeln und war auch dementsprechend erfolgreich [emoji19] 

Nächstes Jahr soll das ganze anders laufen, weshalb ich bereits jetzt mitten in den Vorbereitungen stecke. 

Den Köderfisch will ich an der Abreißmontage anbieten (hier noch der Dank an Bassey für die super Erklärung), wofür ich bereits alles an Equipment zusammen habe, bis auf stabile Rutenhalter. 

Ich will mir keine kaufen, da ich der Meinung bin, es gäbe bessere Konzepte als die der momentan Angebotenen. 
Zudem hab ich eine Ausbildung im Bereich Metall und Zugang zu einer Werkstatt. 

Ich hab mir also so meine Gedanken gemacht und begonnen zu konstruieren. 
Das is dabei herausgekommen

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/11/5be4d67eafe1c3c2f5209fbf241e568a.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/11/6e54b89f7b9e4c4e5dc4655cde1ce8b8.jpg

Ich hoffe man kanns einigermaßen erkennen.

Was haltet ihr davon, was ist verbesserungswürdig.

Auch würd mich interessieren welches Material am geeignetsten ist und in welcher Dimensionierung.

Vielleicht sollte ich dazusagen, dass die Rutenhalter sowohl in die Erde getrieben als auch in Steinpackungen gesteckt werden. 

Wenn jemand noch sonstige nützliche Tipps bezüglich der Angelei auf Waller hat freu ich mich natürlich auch darüber.

MfG Tobi


----------



## Trollwut (11. November 2014)

Geht wesentlich einfach.

Einfach n Winkelstahl nehmen, dann kannst dir diese "Fächer" an der Seite sparen.

Unten ein Rohr, wie bei dir auf der Zeichnung. Oben ein Halbrohr in den Winkelstahl geschweißt, zur Rutenauflage.

Und am oberen Ende Zwei "Arme", denn so ein gerade Ständer is furchtbar schwierig wieder rauszuziehen, sofern er erstmal richtig drin is.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/11/79115c97c5fe60f4a73ec5acbe2ed280.jpg

Material: Massiv
Meine wiegen jeder rund 5 kg, is halt komplett Stahl.
Dann einfach zu ner nahegelegenen Firma, die in de rProduktion ne Pulverbeschichtungsanlage stehn haben. Für nen kleinen Obulus oder sonst wie ne Aufmerksamkeit (z.b. nen Kasten Bier) hängen die dir deine Ständer mit Sicherheit mit rein.


----------



## Big Troll (11. November 2014)

*AW: Rutenständer Marke Eigenbau*

Hallo, :m hier mal ein Beispiel:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/KOLIBRI-Rutenhalter-Wallerangel-Wallerrutenhalter-Brandungsrutenhalter-/261519032232?pt=Angelzubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item3ce3bfbfa8

.....so haben wir schon vor 20 Jahren unsere Brandungsrutenhalter in der "Frühstückspause" gefertigt!

...ganz leicht, und je nach Wunsch in Stahl, VA, oder Alu umsetzbar.


----------



## Kouta (12. November 2014)

*AW: Rutenständer Marke Eigenbau*

Moin , 

Schaue mal das ich heute abend bilder machen kann von meinen haltern.

habe sie aus edelstahlrohr gebaut  und ein zwischensteg eingenietet. Hält bombenfest, da verbiegt sich nichts und ist extrem standhaft im boden. Wichtig wäre deine bodenbeschaffenheit, da man je nach boden einen schild benötigen kann.

Ich persönlich vertraue vierkant vollmaterial nicht in einer Stärke unter 20 Millimeter,  da meiner meinung nach sich die Kräfte nicht anständig aufteilen können. 

Grüße
grüße


----------



## Tobi92 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Rutenständer Marke Eigenbau*

Danke schonmal für die Antworten, is ja schon einiges interessantes dabei.

Der link funktioniert übers Handy leider nicht, mal schaun ob ich ihn abends am PC öffnen kann.

Zur Bodenbeschaffenheit, man sollte ihn sowohl in steinigen Boden treiben können, dennoch sollte er in weichem Untergrund gut halten. 

Die meiste zeit wird er aber wohl zwischen die Steinpackungen gesteckt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Rutenständer Marke Eigenbau*

Ich schubs das mal ins Bastelforum, da haben wir so einige Experten, die vielleicht noch Anregungen/Ideen dazu haben..

Ich als handwerklicher Volldepp kann dazu leider sonst nicht mehr beitragen..


----------



## Tobi92 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Rutenständer Marke Eigenbau*

Super 
Danke Thomas


----------



## Kouta (12. November 2014)

*AW: Rutenständer Marke Eigenbau*

Meiner Meinung nach eignet sich für steinpackungen recht gut rin Schild bze. Flügel wie du sie an deinem Entwurf schon hast. 
Nur sollten sie größer sein, damit es mehr Stabilität erreicht, sowohl zwischen Steinen ( man kann dann super große Lücken suchen oder steine drumherum packen), sowie in losen - sandigen Boden.
evtl. Verschraubbar, da du sonst probleme bekommst,  den halter in festen boden / steiniger boden einzutreiben. 
Als versenkbaren teil würde sich winkelstahl anbieten mit einer wandstärke von min. 3mm. Einschlagtiefe sollte ebenso mindestens 600 mm betragen. 

Grüße


----------



## Angler9999 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Rutenständer Marke Eigenbau*

Vielleicht ein Hinweis.

Die Endkappe/Hülse wo die Rute drin steht, nicht zu tief wählen. Bei einem Anhieb, wo die Rute hier nicht raus gezogen wird, kann das Rutenende sonst Schaden nehmen.


----------



## Pupser (12. November 2014)

*AW: Rutenständer Marke Eigenbau*

Ich würde den Becher für's Griffende mit 2 Flügelschrauben sichern,
und ein Halter für 'nen Bissanzeiger fehlt Dir auch noch.


----------



## Tobi92 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Rutenständer Marke Eigenbau*

Danke für den Hinweis mit der kürzeren Hülse, daran hab ich noch nicht gedacht. 

Auch tendiere ich immer mehr zum Winkelstahl, aufgrund genannter Gründe.

Die Flügel werde ich wohl am oberen Ende des einzutreibenden Stücks anbringen, so hab ich die Wahl, die Flügel des Halter bei weichem Boden mit einzutreiben oder sie bei harten rausstehen zu lassen. 

Eine Flügelschraube halt ich für ausreichend, da der Großteil der Kräfte senkrecht zur Achse wirken und nicht axial. 
Bei der Verwendung von Winkelstahl werd ich das Rohr dann wohl eh direkt anschweißen.

Einen Halter für den elektronischen Bissanzeiger brauch ich nicht, da ich immer nebenan sitze, oder Aalglöckchen verwenden werde. 

MfG Tobi


----------



## Eike82 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Rutenständer Marke Eigenbau*

Ich habs so gemacht, hält richtig was aus ... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293394


----------



## Christian1987S (3. April 2016)

*AW: Rutenständer Marke Eigenbau*

Hallo,
gibt es eine Zeichnung die man ggf nachbauen dürfte?


----------



## Tobi92 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Rutenständer Marke Eigenbau*







So is mein endgültiger Entwurf
Durchmesser von Teil 3 müsstest du natürlich an deine Rute anpassen. Und auch mal prüfen, ob deine Grifflänge passt.


----------



## manzi2000 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rutenständer Marke Eigenbau*

Also ich nutze denn hier von Lidl oder Penny oder so ist eigentlich ein sonnenschirmständer aber halt die rute gut und kostet bloß 7€ dass stück
http://thumbs.ebaystatic.com/images/g/DOEAAOSwKfVXGH-H/s-l225.jpg
Ist bloß ein bild davon nicht meiner !

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobi92 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rutenständer Marke Eigenbau*



manzi2000 schrieb:


> Also ich nutze denn hier von Lidl oder Penny oder so ist eigentlich ein sonnenschirmständer aber halt die rute gut und kostet bloß 7€ dass stück
> http://thumbs.ebaystatic.com/images/g/DOEAAOSwKfVXGH-H/s-l225.jpg
> Ist bloß ein bild davon nicht meiner !
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


Fürs normale Angeln  sicherlich ausreichend, fürs Wallerangeln würd ich mich nicht drauf verlassen.


----------



## manzi2000 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rutenständer Marke Eigenbau*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Fürs normale Angeln  sicherlich ausreichend, fürs Wallerangeln würd ich mich nicht drauf verlassen.


Naja der is aus festem stahl der biegt auch nicht wenn man es mit aller kraft probiert 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rutenständer Marke Eigenbau*

Nur eben auch sehr kurz und dadurch nen gewaltigen Hebel. Kenn die Dinger aber was hier so aus Winkelstahl gebaut wurde ist da ne ganz andere Hausnummer.


----------



## manzi2000 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rutenständer Marke Eigenbau*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Nur eben auch sehr kurz und dadurch nen gewaltigen Hebel. Kenn die Dinger aber was hier so aus Winkelstahl gebaut wurde ist da ne ganz andere Hausnummer.


Ja stimmt 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------

